# where can i get a custom hood ornament?



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

i wanna get a hood ornament made like the eagle in the mexican flag. the eagle wit the snake on top of the cactus, in 3D. anyone know were i can get it done?


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

*x2*

i was looking for a skull for my caddy.


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

http://www.iowa80.com/iowa80/shop?method=c...catid=HOODORNHM ???? 

for skull ornament


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

i was actually lookin for a flat skull. same idea as my caddy hood ordament, but a skull with the wreath around it. anyone know anybody with a water jet or cnc?


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

oh i wuz lookin for that too for my caddy but wit the mexican flag. like this one 
[/IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/017/7untitled.bmp[/IMG]

more interested in one for my lincoln, since my caddy is gettin fixed


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner_@Sep 21 2007, 01:44 PM~8841583
> *i was actually lookin for a flat skull.  same idea as my caddy hood ordament, but a skull with the wreath around it.  anyone know anybody with a water jet or cnc?
> *


maybe...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Sep 21 2007, 04:34 PM~8842771
> *oh i wuz lookin for that too for my caddy but wit the mexican flag. like this one
> 
> more interested in one for my lincoln, since my caddy is gettin fixed
> *


what size? how will attatch?


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

most of em got 1-3 bolts.. if your car only got the one big middle one.. then center punch + drill the other 2 holes


----------



## natedawg91 (Jul 9, 2007)

anywhere i can find a weed leaf ornament


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Sep 20 2007, 10:09 PM~8837670
> *i wanna get a hood ornament made like the eagle in the mexican flag. the eagle wit the snake on top of the cactus, in 3D. anyone know were i can get it done?
> *


I MAKE CUSTOM JEWERLY I CAN MAKE YA A STERLING SILVER ONE BUT ITS GONNA COST YA TO LOOK RIGHT NOT THAT WAKK PRESSED UNDETAILED CHINA LOOKIN SHIT
REAL SHIT IT WILL COST HELLA AND PROLLY GET JACKED UNLESS ITS FOR A SHOW CAR~ THAT AGLIA WOULD LOOK SICK~ WITH THE REEFS LIKE A CADDI LOGO~


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Sep 29 2007, 05:20 AM~8894069
> *I MAKE CUSTOM JEWERLY I CAN MAKE YA A STERLING SILVER ONE BUT ITS GONNA COST YA TO LOOK RIGHT NOT THAT WAKK PRESSED UNDETAILED CHINA LOOKIN SHIT
> REAL SHIT IT WILL COST HELLA AND PROLLY GET JACKED UNLESS ITS FOR A SHOW CAR~ THAT AGLIA WOULD LOOK SICK~ WITH THE REEFS LIKE A CADDI LOGO~
> *




whats the price?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ONE OF A KIND CUSTOM HAND MADE 300$ SHIPPED


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

you got any pics of your previous work? ever made a hood ordament before?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you'd have to get them done in 3d to look good. not just a cnc stamped look, ya know.

lol i seen a polished tabasco bottle ornament once


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YEAH 3D FULLY CARVED
BY HAND OR CNC
I DONT HAVE ANY PICTS RIGHT NOW I ONLY WORKED THERE FOR LIKE 6 MONTHS AND DID WEDDING RINGS AND SHIT ON THE CNC I CAN GO TALK TO HIM AND GET PICTS IF YA REALLY INTERESTED OR IF YA WANT I COULD DO IT BY HAND WITH ALL SILVER I ALSO HAVE A DOOD WHO CAN PROBABLY FAB IT THEN WED HAVE TO GET IT CHROMED I LIKE THE IDEA OF A STERLING SILVER ONE BETTER~


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

authentic from a 29, but i'de like to get something custom


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

im just lookin for an ordament in this shape.....thats flat and about 1/8 of an inch thick, no thicker than 1/4inch. FLAT, not 3d like a REAL skull, but flat like a caddy ordament. all the same color obviously (silver, pewter, lead whatever you use to mold).....withthe caddy wreath around it. so you could take a caddy emblem, cut the badge off the stem coming from the wreath, and mold the skull onto it so it still has the bottom loop to attach to the car. at least it SOUND that easy to me. lol


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner_@Oct 5 2007, 10:14 AM~8938218
> *im just lookin for an ordament in this shape.....thats flat and about 1/8 of an inch thick, no thicker than 1/4inch. FLAT, not 3d like a REAL skull, but flat like a caddy ordament.  all the same color obviously (silver, pewter, lead whatever you use to mold).....withthe caddy wreath around it.  so you could take a caddy emblem, cut the badge off the stem coming from the wreath, and mold the skull onto it so it still has the bottom loop to attach to the car.  at least it SOUND that easy to me. lol
> 
> *


IT WOULD HAVE TO HAVE SOME SORT OF 3D TO IT OR ELSE IT WOULD LOOK LIKE A BUSINESS CARD COVERED IN CHROME AND DOLLAR STOREISH
200$ BALLPARK DONE PROFESSIONALLY NON DOLLARSTOREISH~


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

so for a hood ornament like the one i said, an eagle wit the sneak on top of a cactus like on the mexican flag, how much $$$ are we talkin bout? in 3D


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner+Oct 5 2007, 11:14 AM~8938218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah something like that would not show in a flat rendering deff go with 3D..


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 6 2007, 10:14 AM~8943408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i would want it as thick as a cadillac hood ordament. but instead of the skull being 3d (round like a real skull) it would be flat (like a regular cadillac ordament) . feel me?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

EXACTLY WERE ON THE SAME PAGE~   















BUMPIN~ "EL-P"


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

so can you make it? if so how much?


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i wanna say Jagster makes the hood ornaments and they run like 150 sumthin like dat i believe...


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

around that price..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner+Oct 7 2007, 11:02 PM~8950192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

check these guys out they do great work and can aand will make anything 
kaik products


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 05:43 PM~9134038
> *maybe what size? need dimentions.. etc
> 
> *


the SAME size as a cadillac ordament, but without the badge in the center of the wreath and WITH a skull replacing it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner_@Nov 2 2007, 01:24 PM~9139894
> *the SAME size as a cadillac ordament, but without the badge in the center of the wreath and WITH a skull replacing it.
> *


like the pic you posted?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner_@Nov 2 2007, 01:24 PM~9139894
> *the SAME size as a cadillac ordament, but without the badge in the center of the wreath and WITH a skull replacing it.
> *


how would you go about atatching it to the car?


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

never got a quote on wut i asked...


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

For all your CNC/Waterjet Designs hit up my boy 
Rascal King http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=2379

He can it designed and to you with a quick turnaround and prices you cant beat!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Get at Jas, you can find him in the hydraulic forum, he makes anything


----------

